# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Rooms for rent in Ocho Rios

## butterfly

I am looking for a room to rent in Ocho Rios for a week.  It will be for the middle of January 2013.  If anyone have any information please post.  Thank you.

----------


## Vince

Have you tried Chrisanns Beach Resort?

----------


## Sista Whistle

Simanda Hotel! No swimmingpool or services like that, but clean, TV, hot watta and OK. Nice fall close by. Like I said... We might share up a couple of (Rebel Salute-) nites? Cost: JA$ 2000,- a nite. Please connect! 

nagiha.swagers@versatel.nl

----------

